# More Fun With Stumps



## 2dogs (Mar 1, 2009)

We have been working on a project last week and this that is a clean-up of a clean-up. The land owner bought a chainsaw and started falling firs and madrones with a few oaks thrown in. All the trees were quite small, none over 12" dbh and that is a very good thing as you will see by the stumps. The falling was was very dangerous and I am glad nobody got hurt. Here you can not fall more than two trees under 14" dbh without a permit. It does not matter that you "own" the land or the trees you can not more than two. BTW this is a 47 acre parcel.

This is how most of the stumps look. No notch, just a downward slanting cut and a hinge on the falling side. I guess the owner had to push the tree over but many of the trees layed over backwards.






Several firs were still attached at the stump. Most stumps were about 3' high but some were 5' high for no reason I could determine.






Most stumps had MANY saw cuts again for no reason I could see.






This is the best stump though not the only one like it. I guess the cutter could not push the stump over so started a new cut.






Just to add variety there were hangers and widow makers too. This madrone top was right in the parking area.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 1, 2009)

If anyone can resize these I would appreciate it. I'm a computer moron.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 1, 2009)

The term 'tree butcher' comes to mind . . . .

Philbert


----------



## slowp (Mar 1, 2009)

I had some people who will be my neighbors come up to see what was going on today at the Moneypit. I was cleaning up the trees that were felled last week. The first thing they asked was *Why Are You Cutting Down All The Trees?*  Mind you, they live in a clearing, which would go back to trees if left alone. I explained about the rootrot in the ground, and pointed out all the cedar trees that are still standing. Arggggggggggh. That must be how those laws get passed. By uneducated, I want to live in the countryites.

They did not get even close to me while the Barbie Saw was going. Wood chips were flying far. I shoulda ignored the arm waving and yelling.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Gologit (Mar 1, 2009)

Great pictures. Another good example of "buy chainsaw, cut trees, hope for the best".

Did you get a chance to talk to the owner at all or is he being beaten to a pulp by the Coastal Commission?


----------



## smokechase II (Mar 2, 2009)

*Invention*

Sometimes invention follows random chance events.

That third stump looks like it could have been the first leg of a chain saw carving idea.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 2, 2009)

:bang:


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 5, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Great pictures. Another good example of "buy chainsaw, cut trees, hope for the best".
> 
> Did you get a chance to talk to the owner at all or is he being beaten to a pulp by the Coastal Commission?



I can neither confirm nor deny the existance of possible violations to the alleged agency's codes. I can only advise you never to utter the name of that agency again for feer their power will rise with each utterance. BTW that agency has taken a page out of the Marine Santuary playbook and have claimed they need to control any activity this side of the continental divide. They want to get rid of farming and to stop all grazing including private land.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 5, 2009)

2dogs said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny the existance of possible violations to the alleged agency's codes. I can only advise you never to utter the name of that agency again for feer their power will rise with each utterance. BTW that agency has taken a page out of the Marine Santuary playbook and have claimed they need to control any activity this side of the continental divide. They want to get rid of farming and to stop all grazing including private land.



Yup. If we ever get together we can compare notes on those bozos. Waaaaay too much power and no real oversight or checks and balances.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats some scary cutting there. 

Glad I live someplace where I don't need a permit to cut my own trees though.


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 6, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Glad I live someplace where I don't need a permit to cut my own trees though.




NO KIDDING!! I couldn't even imagine that :censored:


----------



## joesawer (Mar 6, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Yup. If we ever get together we can compare notes on those bozos. Waaaaay too much power and no real oversight or checks and balances.




It all makes me woner if the founding fathers are rolling in their grave like they are on a rotisserie.


----------



## joesawer (Mar 6, 2009)

2dogs, when are you going to make that big stump?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 6, 2009)

slowp said:


> I had some people who will be my neighbors come up to see what was going on today at the Moneypit. I was cleaning up the trees that were felled last week. The first thing they asked was *Why Are You Cutting Down All The Trees?*  Mind you, they live in a clearing, which would go back to trees if left alone. I explained about the rootrot in the ground, and pointed out all the cedar trees that are still standing. Arggggggggggh. That must be how those laws get passed. By uneducated, I want to live in the countryites.
> 
> They did not get even close to me while the Barbie Saw was going. Wood chips were flying far. I shoulda ignored the arm waving and yelling.:greenchainsaw:



Yes, you should have


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nuzzy said:


> NO KIDDING!! I couldn't even imagine that :censored:



thats all over the country :jawdrop: wear have you Ben tom trees


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 6, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> thats all over the country :jawdrop: wear have you Ben tom trees



Nuzzy and I live in a non-communist state. We are allowed to cut just about any tree that we want.


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 7, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> thats all over the country :jawdrop: wear have you Ben tom trees




As far away from THAT CRAP as possible!! 


Big reason we moved away from Seattle was those kind of bullsh!t property rules. :censored: Same thing with homeowners associations... Eff that! 




chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Nuzzy and I live in a non-communist state. We are allowed to cut just about any tree that we want.




Damn straight


----------



## slowp (Mar 7, 2009)

We can cut down a few. If we plan to sell too many, we have to file a timber management plan and then all the rest of the stuff. For now. We have so many people moving here from the state below the state, that we'll probably have some hard core rules here too. We can still burn our slash also.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 7, 2009)

All of this work is taking place in an old asphault quarry that was abandoned in 1928. None of the ground we work on is the original soil, it is all spoil. Plus it had been raining for more than a week steadily. We have rocked the lower portions of the road but the upper sections are too steep and muddy to get the rock on. 

We are not allowed to burn the slash because we don't have a water source. The roads are too wet and muddy to get a water wagon up. Duh The 'ologists and inspectors won't come out in the rain either though. I have enough fir for next year's kindling too. If I had a wood stove instead of a fireplace I would have taken a cord or 2 of fir.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 7, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> thats all over the country :jawdrop: wear have you Ben tom trees



Not on either coast that's where! Lots of farmers here bulldozing fencelines to turn smaller fields into one big one to better run big machinery. Generally, the good stuff gets cut for logs or firewood, but most of the "junk" wood just gets buried.

Southern California and the big cities of the Northeast are where most of this country's problems are created, and the rest of the nation is left to solve them.


----------



## lfnh (Mar 7, 2009)

The pic behind door #4. That's a prize.

(sorry 2dogs, I had to resize- am on dial-up.)

View attachment 92228


Hmmm: (multiple guesss is ok)

a) pending divorce decree

b) forgot meds

c) took wrong meds

d) bad day at the office

e) my broker lied to me <again>


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 7, 2009)

WOW!!!

And nobody lost an eyebll or bled?

The guy has some seriously good Kharma or somethin'.

That 2 tree limit has me flustered.
Unfrigginreal!!!!!!!!

Pull that crap around here, and gunplay would break out.

Good luck with That!!


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## lfnh (Mar 8, 2009)

slowp said:


> I had some people who will be my neighbors come up to see what was going on today at the Moneypit. I was cleaning up the trees that were felled last week. The first thing they asked was *Why Are You Cutting Down All The Trees?*  Mind you, they live in a clearing, which would go back to trees if left alone. I explained about the rootrot in the ground, and pointed out all the cedar trees that are still standing. Arggggggggggh. That must be how those laws get passed. By uneducated, I want to live in the countryites.
> 
> They did not get even close to me while the Barbie Saw was going. Wood chips were flying far. I shoulda ignored the arm waving and yelling.:greenchainsaw:



Know how that goes. Tell 'em it's for fire breaks.

What worked out in Dayville (yeah, I know, That Dayville...) on a juniper thinning contract, was having 300 Lorghorn milling around. The cows saw the arm waving & yelling and thought it was feed time. Ha Ha !!
Never saw them Portlander's again.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 9, 2009)

The worst part is there are lots of people like that.


----------

